# 27.5"/650B auf Zesty



## jnlkt (16. Juni 2013)

Hat einer von euch schon mal probieren können ob die 650B auf das Zesty passen? Fahre ein 11er Modell 714 und kenne leider keinen in meiner Umgebung, der so was fährt. Mein vertrauter Händler hat zur Zeit nur 29" vorrätig. 
Wäre für mich von daher interessant da es bald auf steinige Trails geht und ich mal wissen wollte ob auf das Zesty auch 650B mit 2.2-2.25 Breit draufgehen. Natürlich entsprechend auch auf der Fox Float 32.

Gruss, und danke an denjenigen der es einfach mal eben so ausprobiert.


----------



## fritzejoergel (17. Juni 2013)

hallo zesty gemeinde,

habe auch überlegt ob ich in mein 714er von 2010 ne 27,5 Pike einbaue, hinten würde ich 26 lassen.
meine frage an euch,kann man eine tapered gabel in den geraden gabelschaft des zestys einbauen,und wenn ja dann wie? 

über anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen, gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jnlkt (17. Juni 2013)

Nach meinem Wissensstand geht nur gerader Schaft in tapered Steuerrohr mit Adapter. Umgekehrt leider nicht.

Aber mir geht es vor allem um das Hinterrad, ob hier einer Erfahrung sammeln konnte mit einem 650B Laufrad?


----------



## Vince Vega (19. Juni 2013)

Tapered Gabel im Zesty und Spicy geht.
Dadurch dass der orginal Steuersatz ein integrierter Steuersatz ist hat das Steuerrohr einen grösseren Durchmesser. 
Nachteil der Aktion ist dass die untere 1.5 Steuerschale dann aussen sitzt und sich damit die Einbauhöhe der Gabel unweigerlich ändert.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Juni 2013)

Geht aber gut. Ich hab das Zesty schon mal für einige Zeit mit so einem Steuersatz und einer 170er Lyrik gefahren. Liess sich auch bergauf noch ganz passabel fahren. Schaut allerdings schon recht "speziell" aus. 
Jetzt fahr ich den Steuersatz mit einer 150er Revelation (1 1/8'' Schaft mit Reduzierbodenplatte für den 1.5 Steuersatz). Passt sehr gut zusammen.


----------



## fritzejoergel (8. August 2013)

so,
habe mal aus spaß das 650b vorderrad aus meinem cube stereo 160 in mein zesty gesteckt,und siehe da,es passt.
etwas eng zwar, mit dem hans dampf in 2,35, aber ohne probleme auf dem trail.
hab sofort bei actionsports ein laufrad geordert und einen hans dampf 2.25 draufgezogen.
fährt sehr schön.


----------



## jnlkt (8. August 2013)

Mit der Pike oder hast du noch die Fox drin?
Kannst du mal versuchen hinten ein 650b einzubauen? Mir geht es vor allem darum, ob es hinten genug Luft hat mit 2.25Zoll.

Danke

Gruss


----------



## fritzejoergel (9. August 2013)

Is die orginal fox.


----------



## wasp200 (9. August 2013)

@ Vince Vega

Welche beiden Cane Creek Ober bzw. Unterteile hast du genau genommen?

Ich würde demnächst gerne ebenfalls eine tapered-Gabel verbauen.


----------

